# Near Cartersville



## Kowboy43 (Aug 22, 2019)

Looking to start helping farmers and land owners with hog hunting and other problem animals in and around Cartersville.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 24, 2019)

Me too!


----------



## Kowboy43 (Aug 26, 2019)

I guess we need to knock on doors and ask


----------



## tlee22 (Aug 26, 2019)

I shot these 2 in my avatar in Kingston for a soybean farmer. Not much farm land left in cartersville anymore.


----------



## gma1320 (Aug 26, 2019)

tlee22 said:


> I shot these 2 in my avatar in Kingston for a soybean farmer. Not much farm land left in cartersville anymore.


If you dont mind me asking what part of Kingston? I've been hunt there 11 years and have yet to see any hogs or sign.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 26, 2019)

There's a feral hog problem in N Ga?


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 26, 2019)

4HAND said:


> There's a feral hog problem in N Ga?


Yes


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 26, 2019)

I hate to deer hunt around hogs.


----------



## Kowboy43 (Aug 27, 2019)

tlee22 said:


> I shot these 2 in my avatar in Kingston for a soybean farmer. Not much farm land left in cartersville anymore.


If need help or willing to teach and old dog ( me) let me know I one or two for freezer


----------



## tlee22 (Aug 27, 2019)

gma1320 said:


> If you dont mind me asking what part of Kingston? I've been hunt there 11 years and have yet to see any hogs or sign.



near 411.  It is now a being turned into a subdivision like everything else.  These 2 females were the only ones on that land and had been for atleast 3 years.


----------



## across the river (Aug 28, 2019)

Kowboy43 said:


> If need help or willing to teach and old dog ( me) let me know I one or two for freezer



Just being honest here, but this is why landowners don't typically let people hog hunt. It doesn't "help" them at all to allow people to hunt pigs on there place.   You "need one or two for the freezer", so if someone did let you hunt you kill a couple and are done.   The land owner has benefited not one bit from you killing a hog or two, but he has gained a person riding around his place that he has to worry about.  Trapping is the only way to make a dent, and people with hog problems know letting people hunt them to "help out" is typically more trouble than it is worth.


----------



## tlee22 (Aug 28, 2019)

across the river said:


> Just being honest here, but this is why landowners don't typically let people hog hunt. It doesn't "help" them at all to allow people to hunt pigs on there place.   You "need one or two for the freezer", so if someone did let you hunt you kill a couple and are done.   The land owner has benefited not one bit from you killing a hog or two, but he has gained a person riding around his place that he has to worry about.  Trapping is the only way to make a dent, and people with hog problems know letting people hunt them to "help out" is typically more trouble than it is worth.



I think with places over running with hogs you need a mix method of getting rid of them like dogs, traps and night optics.  They are pretty smart animals and can learn real fast not to enter the traps.  This farmer was thrilled that I took out the 2 problems that was hurting his cash crop. They were destroying acres and acres of soy beans. He hired a trapper before me but some pigs are just too smart.  Maybe the trapper did not know what he was doing.  IDK.  But what I do know that in a field with night vision I can take out those pigs faster than green grass through a goose.


----------



## across the river (Aug 28, 2019)

tlee22 said:


> I think with places over running with hogs you need a mix method of getting rid of them like dogs, traps and night optics.  They are pretty smart animals and can learn real fast not to enter the traps.  This farmer was thrilled that I took out the 2 problems that was hurting his cash crop. They were destroying acres and acres of soy beans. He hired a trapper before me but some pigs are just too smart.  Maybe the trapper did not know what he was doing.  IDK.  But what I do know that in a field with night vision I can take out those pigs faster than green grass through a goose.



Notice I said why this is why andowners "typically" don't let people hog hunt.    No one said that you shouldn't shoot pigs, or there weren't situations where you need to shoot them.  I'm all for him asking permission and I hope he gets access to a place loaded with pigs.   My point is, there are always people coming on here asking for permission to hunt hogs.  People then seem to get offended when no-one responds, as if people with hogs on the place need them come hunt them.   Anyone who has ever had pigs know shooting them isn't going to make a difference.   Most people who want to help, want to kill a pig or two, and then they have no interest in "helping" anymore.   

If your farmer only had 2 "problems" then he either had a couple of stragglers that got lost, or the trapper had already caught the majority of them.    Unless he only farms three acres, two pigs don't constitute a  real pig problem.


----------



## Kowboy43 (Aug 29, 2019)

across the river said:


> Just being honest here, but this is why landowners don't typically let people hog hunt. It doesn't "help" them at all to allow people to hunt pigs on there place.   You "need one or two for the freezer", so if someone did let you hunt you kill a couple and are done.   The land owner has benefited not one bit from you killing a hog or two, but he has gained a person riding around his place that he has to worry about.  Trapping is the only way to make a dent, and people with hog problems know letting people hunt them to "help out" is typically more trouble than it is worth.


Not just looking for JUST one or two looking to do this for a way of life


----------



## across the river (Aug 30, 2019)

Kowboy43 said:


> Not just looking for JUST one or two looking to do this for a way of life



If that is the case, the best thing you can do for yourself is  learn to trap them and learn to trap them well. There is no demand for having someone come shoot pigs, because it is pointless in most cases unless you just have one or two random hogs on your place.  The state tried to start this program year back for people to hunt pigs on private property, but it never went anywhere for the reasons I have already mentioned, primarily hunting doesn't help the farmer.   However, there is plenty of demand for having someone trap them.   I had a buddy that had a bad hog issue on his place.   it took a while to figure it out, but once we did we trapped well over 100 over the course of about a year, and while you never completely rid yourself of them, you can make a noticeable difference trapping them.    You will never do that hunting them, even if you went every night.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Aug 31, 2019)

across the river said:


> Just being honest here, but this is why landowners don't typically let people hog hunt. It doesn't "help" them at all to allow people to hunt pigs on there place.   You "need one or two for the freezer", so if someone did let you hunt you kill a couple and are done.   The land owner has benefited not one bit from you killing a hog or two, but he has gained a person riding around his place that he has to worry about.  Trapping is the only way to make a dent, and people with hog problems know letting people hunt them to "help out" is typically more trouble than it is worth.


Just being honest here trust me buddy it won't be too much longer and land owners will be paying folks to come hunt their land. When they lose enough money they will turn to hunters and/ or trappers. If it ain't there yet, it ain't a bad enough problem.  I always chuckle when people pay to go on a swine hunt.


----------



## across the river (Aug 31, 2019)

Joe Brandon said:


> Just being honest here trust me buddy it won't be too much longer and land owners will be paying folks to come hunt their land. When they lose enough money they will turn to hunters and/ or trappers. If it ain't there yet, it ain't a bad enough problem.  I always chuckle when people pay to go on a swine hunt.




Feral hogs have been in Georgia and an issue in many areas for decades.     I have yet to see any landowners here on GON or anywhere else offering to pay you average redneck to come "help them" by shooting a couple of pigs or begging people to come hunt.   I'm not saying there are landowners out there who will allow you to hunt, I'm just saying people tend to act as they are doing someone a favor by asking them to come hunt pigs on there place.   Anyone on here who owns or has leased a property with a pig problem can tell you that you cannot make a dent just hunting them. I don't care how many people you have hunting them.  That is why there are people who are willing to pay to have someone trap them or they learn to trap them own there own. You will see threads on here offering people free pigs that they have trapped, and the response back is usually, I will be happy to come hunt them. Most people don't want some random dude riding around there place hunting pigs, especially someone they don't know.   The handful of pigs they will shoot won't make a dent, and it typically isn't worth the hassle of having one more person you don't now ridging around your place.  Good look to you and anyone else looking for a place to kill a pig, but if you are sitting on here waiting on a people to beg you to come shoot a pig off of there place, you are going to be disappointed.


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 31, 2019)

I know what your sayin. You're right. A farmer ain't gonna let random people stomp around on their farm. But, if you spend time to build a relationship with the farmer, he's likely to let you stomp around anywhere,any time on his farm. 

I dont know how many people you where trappin with to catch 100 hogs in a year but me and 3 guys with thermals, hunting late morning too, killed nearly 250 pigs last year and we dont pay and he dont pay us...We go down maybe a couple times a month.


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 31, 2019)

Was that a big enough dent? The farmer seemed pleased...


----------



## across the river (Aug 31, 2019)

Pig Predator said:


> Was that a big enough dent? The farmer seemed pleased...



I would be willing to bet you any amount of money you want that the original poster (or any other person on here) asking for a place to "help" farmers with their pigs don't have thermals. They don't have traps.   If they had thermals, or traps, or any other means to actually remove a decent number of pigs, they would already have a place to hunt.    So I will correct my original statement above that you and Joe seem to be hung up one.   "If that is the case, the best thing you can do for yourself is learn to trap them and learn to trap them well or go with two of your buddies and all three of you buy thermal scopes and an AR to hunt with."  Is that better?


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 31, 2019)

across the river said:


> If they had thermals, or traps, or any other means to actually remove a decent number of pigs, they would already have a place to hunt.



True!
many of the farmers I know have their own thermal units, N/V, and cell phone triggered coral traps...they don't need the rednecks you mention that think farmers are going to pay them any day now.


----------

